# Bomb



## kreika (Mar 12, 2017)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-SCHWIN...%3Ac5a7ff4515a0a5e0b6fff8fbfff6cc1e%7Ciid%3A7


----------



## kreika (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 12, 2017)

The description says found in old box of car parts. That's exactly how you would find a fender bomb. Or maybe in a antique mall. It had to have been to cool looking to throw out a long time ago.


----------



## kreika (Mar 12, 2017)

Cool on a nice crusty prewar


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2017)

Someone put in the 1st bid; 6 days to go...
not mine: PREWAR SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE FENDER BOMB w/ GLASS JEWEL- ORIGINAL
started at $499.99


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't think it's gonna go any higher that that.


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2017)

I know they repopped these.How do you tell the difference ?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2017)

vincev said:


> I know they repopped these.How do you tell the difference ?



Look closely at the pictures; Watch the auction to see if it goes like mad....


----------



## kreika (Mar 13, 2017)

If that's a fake they are pro-patina'rs.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> If that's a fake they are pro-patina'rs.



They exist in every field...


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 13, 2017)

vincev said:


> I know they repopped these.How do you tell the difference ?



The repop ones I have seen have had some flaws in them. the jewel is a little different. The Schwinn writing  has imperfections in it. they are a little lighter than the orig.


----------



## kreika (Mar 13, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> They exist in every field...




Sad but true.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 14, 2017)

The originals are hollow.  The script on this one looks like an original. The jewels on the repops can be as exact as the originals if you know which ones to use. I would expect this one to go up in price some, but not stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Mar 21, 2017)

Final price $535


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2017)

vincev said:


> I know they repopped these.How do you tell the difference ?




@aasmitty757 is right, the orig. is hollow inside, but also the script on the repro is flat at the bottom instead of V shaped like this one... this is most definitely an orig. It would likely have closed higher too if in better condition. Even with a polish there's not much you can do with that pitting. I sold a mint orig. for almost $1000 on the bay a couple of years ago, but the stamping was super deep and the finish was smooth like a baby's butt and original polish, it hadn't been polished to within an inch of its life like many have been.. it found its way to a near perfect original bike that was only missing that bomb, and matched the extremely light patina of the rest of the bike perfectly... the buyer was thrilled.


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> @aasmitty757 is right, the orig. is hollow inside, but also the script on the repro is flat at the bottom instead of V shaped like this one... this is most definitely an orig. It would likely have closed higher too if in better condition. Even with a polish there's not much you can do with that pitting. I sold a mint orig. for almost $1000 on the bay a couple of years ago, but the stamping was super deep and the finish was smooth like a baby's butt and original polish, it hadn't been polished to within an inch of its life like many have been.. it found its way to a near perfect original bike that was only missing that bomb, and matched the extremely light patina of the rest of the bike perfectly... the buyer was thrilled.



Oh Oh,this was from march 2012...A contradiction about the v cut script....."
"All of the repops that I have seen have a V type cut to the script, and all of the real ones that I have seen have a flat bottom to the script."


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think the steel bombs and bases were actually cast and not pressed. They were made out of junk steel almost as bad as pot metal, and were susceptible to breaking easily.  They had a rough finish but were also chrome plated.


----------

